

The Don't Give a F#$k principle - danielodio
http://danielodio.com/DGF-Principle

======
benawiseman
Great post, I can definitely relate to the DGF Principle. Though I'm wondering
if there are times when it is better to be indirect?

~~~
danielodio
VCs seem to think so (almost always).

Rule #1 of fundraising: If it's not a "yes," then it's a "no," no matter what
the reason given.

